# Logic Pro X Troubles



## Sovereign (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm close to giving up on Logic X. Whatever I do I can't get rid of intermittent interface lag and short freezes. Logic will just freeze for a second unexpectedly when playing or recording. This is with a system that isn't even fully stressed. At best I'm using 3 gigs of samples and a couple of instances of Play 4 when it happens.

Given the specs of my machine (Mac Pro 2013, 64 gigs of ram, all samples on SSD) I don't think this should be happening. I've found Logic to be quite unresponsive in general.

Would Vienna Ensemble 5 do any good here by bringing the samples outside of Logic? Or should I just switch to Cubase?


----------



## Christof (Sep 8, 2014)

I have the same issues from time to time, especially on large projects.No idea how to fix this.
Maybe have a look at:

https://discussions.apple.com/community/professional_applications/logic_pro

http://www.logicprohelp.com/forum/


----------



## adam_lukas (Sep 8, 2014)

Same here. 
What's your buffer size?


----------



## Christof (Sep 8, 2014)

512 on large projects, 64 when recording instruments.


----------



## Bohrium (Sep 8, 2014)

Sovereign @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> I'm close to giving up on Logic X. Whatever I do I can't get rid of intermittent interface lag and short freezes. Logic will just freeze for a second unexpectedly when playing or recording. This is with a system that isn't even fully stressed. At best I'm using 3 gigs of samples and a couple of instances of Play 4 when it happens.



Could it be the automatic backups it creates?
Are the freezes in regular time periods (like 5 minutes)?


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 8, 2014)

Bohrium @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> Sovereign @ Mon Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm close to giving up on Logic X. Whatever I do I can't get rid of intermittent interface lag and short freezes. Logic will just freeze for a second unexpectedly when playing or recording. This is with a system that isn't even fully stressed. At best I'm using 3 gigs of samples and a couple of instances of Play 4 when it happens.
> ...



Exactly what I was going to respond.


----------



## IFM (Sep 8, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> Bohrium @ Mon Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Sovereign @ Mon Sep 08 said:
> ...



That sounds nearly exactly like what it is. If you are not experiencing a transport stop then what you describe is what happens during a save.

Chris


----------



## Tatu (Sep 8, 2014)

Has anyone found preferences to control those auto-backups (and auto save in LPX)? LP9 had, but I've completely missed them in LPX or they don't exist..


----------



## Christof (Sep 8, 2014)

I think they don't exist.
This is a downgrade compared to LP9, it was easy to access all autosave files, now in LPX you have to open the project file package content to access the auto backups.Not very handy.


----------



## Bohrium (Sep 8, 2014)

Christof @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> I think they don't exist.
> This is a downgrade compared to LP9, it was easy to access all autosave files, now in LPX you have to open the project file package content to access the auto backups.Not very handy.



I've missed the option to set the auto save, too, but I don't have that big problems with it, as was reported here.

Regarding the structure of the project ... that you are able to change. You can save as one file (archive) or a directory structure, basically mimiking LP9.
Personally I have not used the latter.


----------



## Christof (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes, you can save as one file or as directory, but even then you have to open the project file package content because the folder "project file backups" was abandoned by Apple.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 8, 2014)

Now that I think back, I never had this stoppage/hiccup issue in Cubase (Mac) until VEP and a slave. Hmmm. Now I do, but since I know what it is, it doesn't bug me much. I have Cubase set to autosave every 15 min.


----------



## Tatu (Sep 8, 2014)

Christof @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> Yes, you can save as one file or as directory, but even then you have to open the project file package content because the folder "project file backups" was abandoned by Apple.



Yep, and how stupid system is this, when a project file gets corrupted and simply won't open, no matter what? 

Though, it might be possible to "browse" them simply by right-clicking the project file and selecting browse file contents.

Still, a downgrade.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 8, 2014)

I have not experienced this. Guys, so you have others apps doing things at the sametime? Energy saver preferences all tiurned off? If you are using VE Pro 5, are you running Logic with it coupled?

Tatu, for that problem you usually can open it by first opening an empty project and turning off the audio engine, then loading the troubled project. Usually it is a corrupted plug-in instance.

And all of you using LP X, if you are not taking advantage of the new Project Alternatives feature liberally, you are making a mistake.


----------



## clarkus (Sep 8, 2014)

What OS?

I'm on OS 10.9.3

Is there more than one version of Logic X at this point? I have 10.0.7

In any event, I don't have these issues on my newish MacBook Pro / 2.6 ghz

I only have 8 mgs of RAM (not upgradeable) & have been assuming I will be getting a more robust machine. Would like to avoid this problem. First I've heard of it.


----------



## clarkus (Sep 8, 2014)

Are the folks reporting these issues all using Play, as is Sovereign?


----------



## Christof (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes, now as you mention it, it happens in all projects with PLAY enabled.


----------



## adam_lukas (Sep 8, 2014)

What are the best settings within PLAY for a stable performance for big projects? Can't tell if it's PLAY or not - I use the plug ins in every session. But I have troubles in all bigger sessions, so ... 
Samples on SSD, 48GB RAM, no programs openened but Logic..

Anyway, why do I get pops in Hollywood Strings Legato LT12 patches with my samples on a SSD, 48GB Ram, quadcore, 2.8GHz. I often have to go back on LT3 to eliminate the pops.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 8, 2014)

adam_lukas @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> What are the best settings within PLAY for a stable performance for big projects? Can't tell if it's PLAY or not - I use the plug ins in every session. But I have troubles in all bigger sessions, so ...
> Samples on SSD, 48GB RAM, no programs openened but Logic..
> 
> Anyway, why do I get pops in Hollywood Strings Legato LT12 patches with my samples on a SSD, 48GB Ram, quadcore, 2.8GHz. I often have to go back on LT3 to eliminate the pops.



Are you loading that patch as part of a multi or separately?


----------



## adam_lukas (Sep 8, 2014)

I load _them_ (1 insatnce of Play for each 1.Vio/2.Vio/Vla/Vlc/Db) via multi output. 9 instruments/articulations per instance.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 8, 2014)

adam_lukas @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> I load _them_ (1 insatnce of Play for each 1.Vio/2.Vio/Vla/Vlc/Db) via multi output. 9 instruments/articulations per instance.



Don't do that in Logic Pro. If you really want to work that way, you would be better off loading them in VE Pro 5.


----------



## adam_lukas (Sep 8, 2014)

Okay, good to know 
Loading them seperately without VEP5 is a rather bad idea I guess?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 8, 2014)

adam_lukas @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> Okay, good to know
> Loading them seperately without VEP5 is a rather bad idea I guess?



Not bad at all , but you will probably hit the wall a little earlier and of course you will use more tracks.


----------



## clarkus (Sep 8, 2014)

Still unclear if we have isolated the problem.

Is anyone experiencing pops & pauses in playback who is not using Play?

For those new to this Forum, there have been reports of issues with Play & some don't use EW / Hollywood Strings / Brass because of this, though (to be fair) there are happy users. 

EW has grappled with this, to wit:

http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Brass

"Hollywood Brass runs flawlessly in the completely revamped PLAY 3 engine"

Whether this is true I can't say. But I would like to know if people NOT using Play are having Logic problems.


----------



## lpuser (Sep 8, 2014)

The problem you describe is definitely not PLAY related. I am using Logic Pro X on various machines from a Macbook Pro 15" to a Mac Pro 2010. Nothing you describe happens here, not with Play 3 and not with Play 4.

We have been extensively using Play libraries when composing the orchestral soundtrack for a 90 min. DVD release of a musical. Per song I´ve had at least 6 to 10 Play instances.

The only issue which actually "should" happen is that you occasionally get an overload error when you max out your CPU - either during playback or recording. I am constantly using a 256 buffer and it works fine.

I am fairly certain that something else than Logic Pro X and Play is responsible for the "hiccups" in your system. Like some wrote, please check:

- energy saver settings
- hard disk sleep mode
- active bluetooth connections
- spotlight indexing
- any 3rd party stuff running like Soundflower, Jack etc.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## clarkus (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for helping this along, Tom.

I use Logic Pro X daily, and I only see evidence of "choking" when running several instances of a cpu-hungry reverb, or a project with an exceptional number of sounds loaded in.

I am NOT using a slave. I am NOT using a large template. I am NOT (generally) using a lot of cpu-hungry sample libraries. I wonder if this is what the users reporting this have in common. It sounds like it may.

Does this seem accurate?

As I'm a Logic Pro user on the brink of getting a more robust computer & loading it up with many-gig orchestral libraries, I'm curious to hear further reports.

I work with a music-library in NYC that has gone to VE Pro on all their (Mac) computers & from their reports there are no hiccups once it's set up. It acts as a shell within which all sample libraries, synths etc. are run. I am not a rep for the company, just reporting the news: Vienna came out with the product recognizing there are a lot of us out here running more & more data-rich libraries on our computers & issues can arise.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 8, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> Bohrium @ Mon Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Sovereign @ Mon Sep 08 said:
> ...


I did not time the freezes (yet). Is there a way to disable the auto backup function? I could not find one.

I've tried all sorts of settings an buffer sizes, but none of it eliminates the problem.


----------



## PJMorgan (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't know if it'll make much of a difference but have you enabled "Prevent App Nap" in "get Info" For Logic?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 8, 2014)

PJMorgan @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> I don't know if it'll make much of a difference but have you enabled "Prevent App Nap" in "get Info" For Logic?



It does indeed matter.


----------



## clarkus (Sep 8, 2014)

Aha.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 9, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> PJMorgan @ Mon Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it'll make much of a difference but have you enabled "Prevent App Nap" in "get Info" For Logic?
> ...


I just enabled this, and (for now) it does seem to make an improvement. No hickups yet.


----------



## PJMorgan (Sep 9, 2014)

Sovereign @ 9th September 2014 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > PJMorgan @ Mon Sep 08 said:
> ...



Yes I heard that the App nap feature introduced in Mavericks can be problematic for Audio & video/Photography apps like Logic, FCPX etc. So I've had app nap prevention enabled for Logic since upgrading to Mavericks.

Logic can be a bit glitchy at times but no more so than any other DAW I have (Ableton Live, Studio One, Reaper, I'm a bit of a DAW addict). Actually apart from Reaper, Logic is the most stable DAW I've used so far.

Anyway I hope enabling the App Nap Prevention helps sort out the freezing problems for you.


----------



## samphony (Sep 9, 2014)

A Friends of Mine who started from scratch bought a Mac Book Pro and Logic X plus all east west libraries.
When he showed me his first song made in logic he told me that working with this expensive setup was a nightmare and considered switching back to pc and cubase.

Long story short I introduced him to my workflow (VEP 5 etc) and guess what his nightmare turned into his mobile dream setup.

All freezing is gone. Only issue related to Hollywood strings that remains is occasionally hanging or muted notes.

I can't recommend VE Pro enough even when working with kontakt only.
Heavy scripted libraries can perform better and not being a hog to the DAW not to speak of loading times and switching projects.

If you wanna have a good working Logic Pro/ East west setup go with Vienna Ensemble Pro.


----------



## samphony (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't have any pops etc but then I only use kontakt based third party Libs inside logic.
My system really runs"flawlessly".


----------



## lpuser (Sep 9, 2014)

Indeed, App Nap is a huge troublemaker - unfortunately I have forgotten about this "feature", because I refrain from using Mavericks on my audio Macs. "App Nap" has caused a lot of issues for Final Cut Pro X users, and I guess it´s the same with Logic and other Pro Apps.

Mavericks has still many issues which Apple does not fix (for whatever reason) and the audio problems required quite some updates in order to be solved (hopefully?!?).

I really hope that Yosemite will be again a solid Mac OS X version.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 9, 2014)

Mavericks is now very solid.


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 9, 2014)

Logic has always been a glitchy mess, even resizing windows and working in piano roll was extremely annoying. Surprised they haven't fixed this.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 9, 2014)

Casalena @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> Logic has always been a glitchy mess, even resizing windows and working in piano roll was extremely annoying. Surprised they haven't fixed this.



No more so or less so than any other DAW. It just works differently and you have to know and implement how it works best.


----------



## clarkus (Sep 9, 2014)

Great tip. Have disabled app nap.

Lord, deliver us from convenience.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 9, 2014)

clarkus @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> Great tip. Have disabled app nap.
> 
> Lord, deliver us from convenience.


Been a couple of hours now, and it seems to have fixed my problems entirely. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 9, 2014)

Sovereign @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> clarkus @ Tue Sep 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Great tip. Have disabled app nap.
> ...



Me too. 

Thank goodness for this thread - saved me from multiple daily crashes and hangs some requiring hard reboot.

One does wonder why they didn't disable it in the release version by default...?!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Sep 9, 2014)

Great tip! I haven't run into this problem, but I disabled App Nap anyway. I don't need Logic to ever take a nap. :lol:


----------



## milesito (Sep 9, 2014)

Just disabled it as well! Along with for VEPro5 too...I hope this helps make a difference.


----------



## markstyles (Oct 18, 2014)

If you can't open a corrupt Logic project.. Start Logic and shut disable audio system (Logic's audio prefs).. You can then often load in the project.. Save each track independently. Or open a 2nd Logic project.. Make presets or performances.. and drag track to track to the new project.. 

I often use 'snapshot' to take pics of each track and plug-in to help me to remember.. 

Close corrupted project, then enable audio system again. Pull up proper plug-ins from the presets or performances you made..


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 21, 2014)

I started getting those kinds of chokes and freezes and just enabled prevent app nap for logic, hoping for the best? Have any of you also enabled prevent app nap for Kontakt and/or VEP5?


----------



## PJMorgan (Oct 22, 2014)

Soundhound @ 21st October 2014 said:


> I started getting those kinds of chokes and freezes and just enabled prevent app nap for logic, hoping for the best? Have any of you also enabled prevent app nap for Kontakt and/or VEP5?



IMO you should prevent app nap for any app that your going to be spending a lot of time with, whether it's for audio/video/photography production/editing. So yes I'd definitely have app nap prevention enabled for your DAW, VEP5 & any other music production app your using. Not sure why you'd need to use it for Kontakt unless you use it in standalone mode a lot.


----------



## markstyles (Oct 22, 2014)

I just switched from 9 to X.. The lag is bad.. On the score editor it's more than an 1/8th note off.. If I have browser open and switch a page.. Logic X hiccups.. This never happened on Logic 9.. Also cpu intensive plug-ins (u-he, Synthmaster) choke 10 up to the point of digital distortion, and the PITA 'wrong sample rate'.. That bug has been around for at least a dozen years..


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 22, 2014)

markstyles @ Wed Oct 22 said:


> I just switched from 9 to X.. The lag is bad.. On the score editor it's more than an 1/8th note off.. If I have browser open and switch a page.. Logic X hiccups.. This never happened on Logic 9.. Also cpu intensive plug-ins (u-he, Synthmaster) choke 10 up to the point of digital distortion, and the PITA 'wrong sample rate'.. That bug has been around for at least a dozen years..



Not seeing that here.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 22, 2014)

Jay, and therefore...?

Yosemite is not compatible with everything. My machine crashed like crazy when I had the most recent beta on a spare drive. So I doubt Mark is just being a nincompoop.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, I should say he's not being a nincompoop to have those problems. He may have been one when he thought installing Yosemite was a good idea.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 22, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Oct 22 said:


> Well, I should say he's not being a nincompoop to have those problems. He may have been one when he thought installing Yosemite was a good idea.



Didn't say he was, just said i am not seeing it here.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 22, 2014)

Did too, did too.


----------

